# problem with film magazine for Hasselblad 1000f



## Bill Quinn (Mar 3, 2015)

Have a Hasselblad 1000f , with the magazine off the camera works fine. With the  magazine on the camera; it does not work. Found some information about a pin that goes from the camera into the magazine ? Can this problem be fix, without having to pay  arm and leg to have it done.  Or should I find a another film magazine?  Camera's Ser.#: 17xxx.  Magazine Back's Ser.#: 17899


----------



## compur (Mar 3, 2015)

Did you remove the dark slide before trying the shutter?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2015)

That was my first thought as well...did he pull the dark slide?


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 3, 2015)

I remember the shutter had to be wound before attaching magazine, but don't know if that would keep you from firing the shutter like having the dark slide in place.


----------



## compur (Mar 3, 2015)

It also won't fire if the frame counter is at 12.


----------



## Bill Quinn (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, shutter was wound before attaching magazine also try with magazine on camera. None. Had dark slide was remove. None.  Like I said shutter works with magazine off, not on camera.Bill


----------



## Bill Quinn (Mar 3, 2015)

What this about frame counter is at 12 ?  Please explain in detail


----------



## compur (Mar 4, 2015)

It's in the manual which you can find here:
Hasselblad 1000F instruction manual user manual free PFD camera manuals

"After the 12th picture the exposure button is automatically locked."


----------



## Bill Quinn (Mar 4, 2015)

After I reread the manual . If I understand it right after the 12th picture, to unlocked exposure button  You have to put a new roll of film in the magazine.  Is that is now it works?


----------



## compur (Mar 4, 2015)

I've never used a 1000F but that appears to be what the manual is saying.


----------



## Bill Quinn (Mar 4, 2015)

Should have known, I have a Zeiss Contessa and  a Ansco Supper Regent which both have to have film in them to work. Never put two and two together . Thank you for helping me out. Bill


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2015)

All you should have to do is reset the exposure counter. It will fire without film in it. The knob that has two halves that each fold out, open one of the halves and spin it counter clockwise until the frame counter resets, then fire away. My 1600f and 500EL/M are the same.


----------

